# Introducing the new Boeing 777-X



## oldman (Nov 5, 2015)

The new Boeing Triple 7-X:


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks great!  I love Emirates.  Hope we can fly on this.  We've been on the big double decker, but didn't get to go upstairs.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 5, 2015)

Here's an Emirates advert for the A380.


----------



## oldman (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks like a good place to join the "mile high club."


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2015)

oldman said:


> Looks like a good place to join the "mile high club."



Actually Emirates does have some private rooms in first class in which the seats turn into a double bed.  And first class has showers.   For the bargain price of about $7,000 (Glasgow to Thailand).  I'll keep playing the lottery.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2015)

Oops.  Silly me.  That was a one way ticket.  So double it.


----------



## imp (Nov 8, 2015)

Oldman, greatly enjoyed the vid! Thank you! Airbus, Bah Humbug. Sorry. I like U.S.-built.   imp


----------



## oldman (Nov 9, 2015)

I have never flown an Airbus, not even in a simulator. However, from talking with the Airbus guys the main difference is the in the AP (autopilot), or so I am told. On Boeing, the pilots can over-ride the autopilot by just using the controls, much like driving on cruise control. You don't have to turn it off to brake or accelerate when on cruise control. The AP in Boeing works the same way. If the pilot wants to increase speed or slow the aircraft or even change the attitude of the plane, the pilot can do so without disengaging the AP. That's what I have been told and don't think anyone would be jiving me, but you never know in this business.

I also wanted to mention that this new airplane has 23" expandable wings on it, which is designed to provide for more lift when in the air, which in turn will save on fuel.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 9, 2015)

imp said:


> Oldman, greatly enjoyed the vid! Thank you! Airbus, Bah Humbug. Sorry. I like U.S.-built.   imp



Why?  Are you under the impression that US built is superior?  You've obviously never been on the an Airbus.  They rock!


----------



## oldman (Nov 10, 2015)

I posted the following earlier, but for whatever reason, it did not publish, so here goes again.

I will not take up the argument of which plane is the better one. They both have their "better than" the other. However, I believe that any professional aviator would agree that the Boeing 747 started the whole jumbo revolution and has been the safest jet in the sky for the number of years that it has been flying.


----------



## imp (Nov 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Why? * Are you under the impression that US built is superior?*  You've obviously never been on the an Airbus.  They rock!



No, Ma'am. I am under the impression that US built means jobs for Americans. The quality of Airbus product is undoubtedly quite remarkable. It may be the French projections for future sales, hence production numbers, that drives the company to some prediction excess. They have announced discontinuation of sale of the A-380.  imp

Edit: You're cute when you _bristle!_


----------



## imp (Nov 11, 2015)

oldman said:


> I posted the following earlier, but for whatever reason, it did not publish, so here goes again.
> 
> I will not take up the argument of which plane is the better one. They both have their "better than" the other. However, I believe that any professional aviator would agree that the Boeing 747 started the whole jumbo revolution and has been the safest jet in the sky for the number of years that it has been flying.



Early in the 747 beginnings, you may recall the incident, as it was taking off from San Francisco, something like 7 or 8 tires *blew out! *The pilot flew out over open ocean, to dump most of the enormous fuel load (justifiable, given the possibility of several hundred human beings killed), then returned and safely successfully landed the plane with half it's tires gone! Absolutely remarkable!   imp


----------



## jujube (Nov 11, 2015)

For $7000 pp one way, I want more than a bottle of champagne and some rose petals strewn on my bed.  At a minimum, I want Javier Bardim reading me a bedtime story....and tucking me in....and not snoring.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 12, 2015)

jujube said:


> For $7000 pp one way, I want more than a bottle of champagne and some rose petals strewn on my bed.  At a minimum, I want Javier Bardim reading me a bedtime story....and tucking me in....and not snoring.



Oops. Checked again. $27,000 roundtrip from JFK to Sydney. Free limo. I'm sure the hunk of your choice will be provided. . We've upgraded to their business class a few times and could easily get used to the pampering.


----------



## oldman (Nov 13, 2015)

imp said:


> Early in the 747 beginnings, you may recall the incident, as it was taking off from San Francisco, something like 7 or 8 tires *blew out! *The pilot flew out over open ocean, to dump most of the enormous fuel load (justifiable, given the possibility of several hundred human beings killed), then returned and safely successfully landed the plane with half it's tires gone! Absolutely remarkable!   imp



I flew down here to Tampa earlier today. The mid Atlantic was experiencing some pretty good winds on takeoff, but all went well after we got above 12,000 feet. I did see the whole documentary on the Boeing 747 some months back on the Smithsonian Channel. A really nice pies of journalism, if you ask me. 

I thought that I wanted to be a B-747 pilot, but after a year, I had had enough. I went back to my B-767, B-757. Although, the flights to Hawaii were nice once we were out of O'Hare or New York.


----------



## imp (Nov 13, 2015)

I forget which came first, thinking 757, narrow body, then 767 wide, no matter, whichever it was, was it not the first 2-engined plane certified for trans-oceanic flight? Beautiful planes!   imp


----------



## oldman (Nov 14, 2015)

Actually, the 767 was just ahead of the 757. The 767 is considered a wide body because it has two aisles. Both planes are able to fly overseas. Different airlines use different models of the both planes. My favorite is the B-767. These two planes are the only two that pilots at most airlines can fly jointly, meaning that I could have a flight in the morning from New York to LA in a B-767 and then in the afternoon have a flight from LA to Denver on a B-757. As compared to a B-747 pilot that would not have a flight from Chicago to Honolulu and then fly a B-737 in the afternoon. A pilot generally sticks to flying one size of plane, except the B-757 and B-767.


----------

